# Scored my first CZ



## Old Dominion (Jan 15, 2007)

After months of lusting for a P-01. I finally found a slightly used P-06. It's only a couple months old. Not a scratch on it. $400 shipped. What do yaw'll think? A nice set of wood grips would work well.








Update with new grips. 9/12/08
http://www.marschalgrips.com/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah man :smt119that is a beauty for sure:drooling:. I think you hit the jackpot with that one and for the money you sure didn't go wrong. Good luck with it and let us know how it shoots and what you think of it. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hope you enjoy it, just got mine*

I just went to my local Class III dealer and he had one CZ P06 in stock. New in the box for $465.00. Found spare mags at Ghost Products, Inc. and ordered two today. Going to the range Monday evening with a friend who went with me and picked up an FNP40 DASA. Looks like we're going to empty some brass Monday. Ergonomics on the P06 are outstanding, can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Scratch,
Looking to see your comments Tuesday!!!
Am sure you will enjoy Monday.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Can't seem to find this model on the CZUSA website, is it the same as a CZ75 Compact .40?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Can't seem to find this model on the CZUSA website, is it the same as a CZ75 Compact .40?


http://www.czusa.com/product_detail.php?id=28

Hakan Pek is well-known for his fine CZ grips. There's a waiting list, but by all accounts his work is worth it. http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/contact.html


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

So I take it the P-06 is the same as the P-01 and the only difference is the caliber? Hmm I wonder why they don't show a gun with CZ 75 P-06 on the frame.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Not at all dissapointed!!*

Shot standard course tonight. Little P06 shoots real sweet. DA trigger is pretty marginal but with the application of a little Machinegunner's Lube and about 300 repititions with snap caps it smoothed out just a little. Shot possible tonight with it and that's with a modified time limit due to only one spare mag. I have two extra on order. Recoil was very managable and accuracy was right on the money. Used belt slide on strong side with mag pouch off hand, one mag only for now. We use SQT targets and every round was on the money in the kill zone. Mag release is easily manipulated and mag drops free easily. Insertion rapid and reliable for reload. Slide release easily manipulated and right under my thumb. Shot Winchester "White Box 165 gr. .40 S&W" and 20 rounds of PMC Starfire for effect. Digested 150 rounds of White box without a bobble and no problem with the Starfires. Take notice of the long feed ramp at the chamber, I can't see how this one would malfunction. Going to make an excellent backup weapon without doubt. Anyone wanting one will be pleased. Allowed a female to shoot it and it fit her hand well. Ergonomics are great.

Note: Shot friend's FNP40 DASA and it really performed well. Just a great night at the range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Shot standard course tonight. Little P06 shoots real sweet. DA trigger is pretty marginal but with the application of a little Machinegunner's Lube and about 300 repititions with snap caps it smoothed out just a little. Shot possible tonight with it and that's with a modified time limit due to only one spare mag. I have two extra on order. Recoil was very managable and accuracy was right on the money. Used belt slide on strong side with mag pouch off hand, one mag only for now. We use SQT targets and every round was on the money in the kill zone. Mag release is easily manipulated and mag drops free easily. Insertion rapid and reliable for reload. Slide release easily manipulated and right under my thumb. Shot Winchester "White Box 165 gr. .40 S&W" and 20 rounds of PMC Starfire for effect. Digested 150 rounds of White box without a bobble and no problem with the Starfires. Take notice of the long feed ramp at the chamber, I can't see how this one would malfunction. Going to make an excellent backup weapon without doubt. Anyone wanting one will be pleased. Allowed a female to shoot it and it fit her hand well. Ergonomics are great.
> 
> Note: Shot friend's FNP40 DASA and it really performed well. Just a great night at the range.


Nice CZ. I kinda want a SP01 9mm one of these days./

As for the FNP - I just got a 9mm version, and it is a sweet shooter. I was very surprised.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Scratch,

Thanks for the report.
Bet yoy buy another cZ.:mrgreen:


----------

